
Show HN: I made my laptop into a portable whiteboard - SKETCHCASE
https://www.sketchcase.com/diy/
======
omin_io
Neat DIY guide. How do you usually use the whiteboard?

~~~
SKETCHCASE
I usually ask a question to start a conversation. It's nice for sharing your
projects in coffee shops, hackathons, and conferences as well.

